# WTB CMC PT35



## Harryhunter53 (Aug 23, 2021)

Looking for a PT35 . Portage county , Ravenna.


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

TTT


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Harryhunter101 said:


> TTT


Me too
Good luck


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Watch out a scammer just pm Ed me to email his buddy it's a scam . I checked his join date it said a hour ago . Beware !!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Harryhunter101 said:


> Watch out a scammer just pm Ed me to email his buddy it's a scam . I checked his join date it said a hour ago . Beware !!


Harryhunter101...PM sent


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

Fastwater took care of the scammer . Thanks fastwater! 
I am still looking for a CMC pt35


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Fastwater is right on top of this-he hates scammers too! I think he should run for president and replace Biden. Haha


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Fastwater is right on top of this-he hates scammers too! I think he should run for president and replace Biden. Haha


On the lookout for both the PT35 and a VP


----------



## Bernie Babb (Apr 13, 2004)

I got taken by a scammer. He went by Darren2. His buddy had an autopilot I was looking for. What can be done to stop this??

Bernie


----------



## Harryhunter101 (Nov 17, 2021)

PM Fastwater with that information he ll that care of it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Bernie Babb said:


> I got taken by a scammer. He went by Darren2. His buddy had an autopilot I was looking for. *What can be done to stop this??*
> 
> Bernie


Darren2 is no longer with us.

Unfortuneatly there is no sure fire way to get every scammer.
Guests...as well as scammers can read what's on the market place. But they don't have the privilege of posting/responding on the market place.
We strongly encourage everyone that is either buying or selling on the market place to NOT answer private emails pertaining to anything listed on the MP forum. 
99.9% of the time...If'n you get a private email pertaining to something listed on the MP...it's a scammer.
Correspondence pertaining to buying/selling should *always* be done via OGF private messages.
Also...vet the person you are corresponding with the best you can. Look and see how long they've been a member. Look at how many posts they've had. If buying...look at their location and see If'n you can do a face to face transaction.
Given all that...there is still no 100% guarantee.


----------

